# New prime Sony lenses rumors.... A chance for Canonians?



## xps (May 29, 2018)

An Sony rumor site writes about patents of Sony 500&600mm 4.0 lenses.
https://www.sonyalpharumors.com/new-sony-patent-discloses-500-f-4-and-600-f-4-e-mount-lens-design/

In my opinion this is a chance for us Canonians that Canon and Nikon will be forced (a little bit more) to come up with new lenses - and indirectly to produce better "highend" bodies.
An A9 on an 600mm geniune sony lens would be a pleasure to use (IF you have the extra $$$$ amount on money - as the price tag will be highend too).

As I read in another forum, these lenses for MLS-bodies will be a little bit lighter than lenses for FF. Nonsens?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 30, 2018)

Canon has more patents for long telephoto lenses than Sony by far, so if its a race to have more patents, then Canon has already won. A tiny fraction of patents actually become products, its a sucker bet to if you bet on a patent to become a product.


----------

